# Any other fulfillment service company available?



## TiddliBoom.com (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi,

I think the subject line says it all; are there any other fulfillment service companies out there with ink jet, being reliable, etc?

EDIT: I'm not really looking for somewhere to put up a shop as I have that already. I need someone to print (e.g. ink jet on black) and ship to customers in USA/Canada.

I advertised here (?) a while ago about this and received some replies. Regretfully, they did not meet the requirements we have (Oh, and if you were one of the people who replied and never received any reply from us in turn, I do apologize. Things have been insane here and I simply had to skip everything that wasn't absolutely crucial)

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

TiddliBoom.com said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think the subject line says it all; are there any other fulfillment service companies out there with ink jet, being reliable, etc?
> 
> ...


Dan, are your designs spot colors or full color (4-color process) ? since you want to print on black etc... plastisol transfers/deco would do the job.

Than again, if your designs are enclosed within a border or with a perimiter border it can also be done with opaque Jet or CLC transfers. 

So, are your designs made for Jet/CLC or can they be done with Spot Colors/plastisol transfers ?

...I'll try to help you out here.


----------



## TiddliBoom.com (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi T-Bot,

Thanks for reply!
Our prints are (mainly) for 4-color print as in "full color", i.e. not "spot" colors. Like if you want to print a regular color photo...No transfers, please. Just inkjet straight onto the shirts.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> EDIT: I'm not really looking for somewhere to put up a shop as I have that already. I need someone to print (e.g. ink jet on black) and ship to customers in USA/Canada.


I don't know of any companies offering this service (just printing and shipping on a direct to garment printer with no store).

You might try contacting a few owners of DTG machines to see if you can set something up with them directly.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Contact the manufacturers of the machines,such as t-jet, and see if they can refer you to someone who owns a machine in your area.


----------



## TiddliBoom.com (Aug 17, 2006)

Rodney, Jon,

Thanks for replies.

Yes, you're right (and maybe it's my poor understanding of the concept "fulfillment company" that's causing confusion); I don't need a company that's offering shoppingcarts, but someone that can print and ship, basically.

I suppose the "DTG" means "Directly To Garment"? If so, that's correct and what I'm after.

We don't really care where the geographical location is as long as it's in the US (we're in Sweden, by the way). More important is that basic critieria such as print and shirt quality, costs, ability to print/ship volumes, etc, are met (well, if Alaska and Hawaii could be avoided it might keep delivery time down  ).

We contacted t-jet months ago, but never received any reply. I assume they get too many questions like that. So if you know any company, tips would be highly appreciated.

EDIT: I will of course contact t-jet again.

Dan


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> We contacted t-jet months ago, but never received any reply. I assume they get too many questions like that. So if you know any company, tips would be highly appreciated


There are several makers of direct to garment (DTG) machines. You can see a short list in the description of the DTG Section of our forum:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=39


----------



## TiddliBoom.com (Aug 17, 2006)

Rodney said:


> There are several makers of direct to garment (DTG) machines. You can see a short list in the description of the DTG Section of our forum:
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=39


Thanks Rodney,

What we need is someone that can do this on black t-shirts, and as far as I know, it's still just users of T-Jet that can do this?

Anyway, I have contacted about 20 of their resellers and have received a few replies that looks promising. Will see where these will lead first. If they turn out to be less interesting, I will certainly contact the other manufacturers/importers in that list.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> What we need is someone that can do this on black t-shirts, and as far as I know, it's still just users of T-Jet that can do this?


Actually, Kornit machines can print on black shirts. So can the Kiosk machine. There might also be others.


----------

